# Bellingham, WA



## daisy2687 (Apr 14, 2008)

Any fellow hammers here? haha.


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 14, 2008)

nope auburn/federalway


----------



## Medsmoker13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sitting here in Sultan wet from the rains
Medsmoker13


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 15, 2008)

i hate the rain so0o damn much makes me wanna


----------



## Medsmoker13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Will the rain can suck but when it's a nice day this place ROCKS!!!!! For riding the back roads


----------



## brasmith (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahhhhh.... the Washingtonions show themselves all together in one thread, finally. I'm just a few miles south of B-ham and love the weather, the state, the rain, the sun, the sea and Mt. Baker. Shall we meet at Starbucks or Haggens or Hemp Fest in August. 

Happy to see us here and Daisy thanks for posting the thread , Kathy


----------



## pokey (Apr 16, 2008)

North of Seatle here, and I think Hemp Fest is the place.


----------



## brasmith (Apr 16, 2008)

North of Seattle? I'm north of the city too, how far north Pokey? 

Speaking of the city, gotta go to work now, damn it.
Be back tonight,


----------



## brasmith (Apr 16, 2008)

btw Pack your fanny packs were goin' to Hemp Fest Seattle!!


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 16, 2008)

brasmith said:


> btw Pack your fanny packs were goin' to Hemp Fest Seattle!!


Haha I have actually NEVER been to Hempfest before. When is it this year? We could all, uh, bring some ganj to share. lol taste testing if you will....


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah this state is fine when its sunny but other then that lol hempfest kicks ass i bought some cookies last year that made me forget being there good thing we had a video camera


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 16, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## blitz (Apr 16, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> Haha I have actually NEVER been to Hempfest before. When is it this year? We could all, uh, bring some ganj to share. lol taste testing if you will....


I'm from Bellingham too. Hempfest is absolutely great... I mean Rick Steves was there last year and EVERYBODY comes prepared, even if the police presence makes it necessary to be somewhat discrete about actually blazing. Lots of chill "afterparties" however... Plus, the laser shows at the Pacific Science Center is always a hippie nexus (I believe they're actually doing a Sublime show on 4/20!, although I personally like the Pink Floyd ones)


----------



## brasmith (Apr 16, 2008)

Never been to Hemp Fest I always seem to have to work, damn it. But this year i'm taking vacation the week of the fest, in August either the 19-20th or 20-21st. I'll have to find out. 

It'd be fun for us to hook up there. We would have to wear something that would identify us to each other, some kind of hat or something, or an RIU t-shirt.


----------



## Medsmoker13 (Apr 17, 2008)

I do it every year good cookies and music and eveything under the SUN made by or used with Hemp. Anyone going to Neumo's on 4-20-08 3 kick ass bands? 
Medsmoker13


----------



## the chronicals (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm from Mukilteo... it's good to see fellow Washingtonians on here. Hempfest will be bliss!!!!!


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 17, 2008)

hey Blitz are you going to Dankside of the Moon on 4/20? Not sure what else is going on up here that day. DTJ's might have something.


----------



## pokey (Apr 17, 2008)

North like Everett North.


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 17, 2008)

Are there clubs or dispenseries in WA?


----------



## brasmith (Apr 17, 2008)

pokey said:


> North like Everett North.


I'm in the Mt. Vernon Burlington area.


----------



## brasmith (Apr 17, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Are there clubs or dispenseries in WA?


There are several especially from the Seattle area and south. Olympia, Tacoma and some of the larger cities have em. I don't know of any north of Seattle.


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 17, 2008)

really i didnt think we had any around here ive had my card for 2 months and havent found one


----------



## Medsmoker13 (Apr 17, 2008)

But it got busted by Feds last week they had a coop going many plants not good that's why I make my ownI've had my card for a short time now just trying to keep the Meds flowing.
Medsmoker13


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 17, 2008)

damn that blows i cant grow atm so i barely have any


----------



## aDarkepiphany.. (Apr 18, 2008)

hey was anyone at the stage at 420 at hempfest two years ago? if so ne one member a kid getting stopped from smokin a bowl, then this crazed hippie man came over, then said stop.... he whipped a magnifying glass out and he continued to ignite the bowl,. when this happened they put me on camera on the bigscreen haha it was the shit...it got way crowded down there on that little beachfront they do it on....


----------



## blitz (Apr 18, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> hey Blitz are you going to Dankside of the Moon on 4/20? Not sure what else is going on up here that day. DTJ's might have something.


wow do you like electronic music? that's chill. I was thinking about checking it out. Hopefully they throw a few different genres in instead of just blasting psytrance for 8 hours like those hippie Seattle outfits do when they throw parties. You know anything about the lineup? I'm pretty tempted to just break out some sasha & digweed on my CD player at home and just blaze instead  ...


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 19, 2008)

blitz said:


> wow do you like electronic music? that's chill. I was thinking about checking it out. Hopefully they throw a few different genres in instead of just blasting psytrance for 8 hours like those hippie Seattle outfits do when they throw parties. You know anything about the lineup? I'm pretty tempted to just break out some sasha & digweed on my CD player at home and just blaze instead  ...


haha well it's not a Boogie Universal party.... those are insane! I'll be there after I get off work at 11... probably stay till 4:20 and smoke a j and then go home!


----------



## BobVila (Apr 19, 2008)

Whats up seattle people. Chillin in the u district, birth day is 420 and all the hookups fell thru but I'll be scouting the street if I have to. Going to be starting up a grow soon its been 3 years now since I last did anything. Still have all my equipment, just need to plan it all out. Take it easy glad to see so many seattle people here. That's awesome.


----------



## the chronicals (Apr 19, 2008)

BobVila said:


> Whats up seattle people. Chillin in the u district, birth day is 420 and all the hookups fell thru but I'll be scouting the street if I have to. Going to be starting up a grow soon its been 3 years now since I last did anything. Still have all my equipment, just need to plan it all out. Take it easy glad to see so many seattle people here. That's awesome.


you going to school at UW?


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 19, 2008)

Someone explain to me why it's SNOWING?!?!

So not cool. 4/20 should be warm springtime fun


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 19, 2008)

couldnt tell you weather is really crazy its be snowin off and on all morning here worst of all is im all out of meds  an ill be all out tommorow this weekend officially sucks lol


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh and I don't think I'm going to Dank side of the moon... it's snowing and my ride is under 21 and they changed it to 21+! So I need to find a ride or I'll probably just stay heree and get blazed tonight. 

-daisy


----------



## Medsmoker13 (Apr 19, 2008)

Got 4inch of snow and woke up to new babys 5 of 10 opened up now the fun begains, stay warm
Medsmoker13


----------



## blitz (Apr 19, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> Oh and I don't think I'm going to Dank side of the moon... it's snowing and my ride is under 21 and they changed it to 21+! So I need to find a ride or I'll probably just stay heree and get blazed tonight.
> 
> -daisy


ha... well if it's 21+ then that's that: northern exposure it is!


----------



## BobVila (Apr 20, 2008)

Na I'm a SU student, UW wouldn't take me ehehehehe.


----------



## BobVila (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had it with this weather too. it is too damn cold to go outside even.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 20, 2008)

BobVila said:


> Na I'm a SU student, UW wouldn't take me ehehehehe.


I got in to the UW but NOT Western! wtf right?!


----------



## BobVila (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah that is weird, usually its the other way around. Maybe they thought you were too good and they need to make room for ppl who can't go to UW.


----------



## 253allday (Feb 11, 2010)

First post.

Whats up everyone?

I'm in serious need of a connect. My guy recently got locked up, and I cant find anyone up here, I THOUGHT IT WAS BELLINGHAM!

Anyway, if you can help me out at all, give me some tips or something to find good bud i will greatly appreciate it.

private message me if possible

thanks everyone!


----------



## jackdirty (Feb 11, 2010)

post is from 2008


----------



## stumps (Feb 11, 2010)

pmpnsincprescoo said:


> yeah this state is fine when its sunny but other then that lol hempfest kicks ass i bought some cookies last year that made me forget being there good thing we had a video camera


LoL You just live on the wrong side of the hill. My side gets as many days of sun as you get rain.. lol With that said it's raining atm.


----------



## bpbudeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Former relocated Hamster here, worked at WWU 5 years ago, returning from Joshua Tree CA for a vacation in July - any Medical Dispensaries or the like in/near B'ham these days?


----------

